# Bow?



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

I am looking at getting a new bow and i have tried alot of them and i narrowed it down to 2 Mathews Drenlin or the Bowtech tribute i am just looking for some advice and likes and dislikes about both of them. Iv noticed the bowtech is fast and louder and the mathews is smooth and a little slower and a lot quiter and input would be great


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am by no means an expert, but here goes........I think that for hunting, people get too hung up on speed. I really would rather have a bow that is a bit smoother and quieter and give up a few feet per second.
Again, this is just one mans opinion.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I favor the mathews but the tribute is a good bow. But, by no means are you giving up much speed as the drenalin is a quick bow. People do get hung up on speed too much. Speed is not always what you should look for in a bow, and any bow these days is going to be plenty fast. Go with what feels comfortable to you, forget the speed, forget the name.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I seen pics tonight from a guy that saw it first hand the mathews adreneline a guy drew it back and the bottom lim just broke in half and he only had about 150 arrows through the new bow!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

speed is nice, but so is noise. both are great bows and I know guys who shoot both. it's all a matter of your choice in this topic, because both bows will be great in the field!!!! I'd take the one that feels the best in your hand, or the one that you can shoot tighter groups with when you practice.

have fun sighting in the new one before this fall!!!!

Tator


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Tator said:


> Speed is nice, but so is noise


What the heck does this mean Tator?!?!?!?!!? 

Typically when i am bowhunting i tend to try to be quiet, but that is just my preference :huh:


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Ya thanks for the help guys i think im going with the mathews it just fits me like a glove


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

the mathews is a great choice. The guys that are talking about the limbs breaking are just claiming the sky is falling. Those limbs are as fail proof as any limbs out there. Don't get hung up on speed it just makes you miss faster is all.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

i was talking with one of the bow dept. guys in the fargo scheels this weekend...yea the drenalines limb broke....but bowtech and mathews get their limbs from the same company!! they are both equally reliable.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am sure that every major bow maker has had bad limbs at one point or another, maybe just got one bad set. Point being, it doesn't mean all bows by that company are going to have bad limbs. Defects happen.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am not very familiar with the Tribute, But I shoot a Switch. love it, but one thing along with all of the other points that are being brought up is the weight of the bow. I really want to get a new Drenaline for the sole factor of weight. Yeah it is only a half a pound, but when you pack a bow for 10 miles a day elk hunting it gets HEAVY.

A great way to test if a half a pound is worth it is to go and buy a half pound weight and do your daily rutene with it on. You will really notice it by the end of the day.

Speed when it comes to 315 FPS and even 330 FPS means nothing. I have used aluminum arrows hunting that shot like 260 out of my switch. the deer were just as dead as 33o FPS. If a bow is quiet it makes up for the speed issue, cuse they won't be jumping the string.

MY .02


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Pick up a recurve and compare the weight with any compound....

I have a friend thats has a ultralight rifle, hes at least 100 lbs overweight, there a message there somewhere....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BOBM, Very true. I was talking to a guy that was complaining about his 8lb HS percision and carrying it around all day elk hunting. I was like yeah it gets heavy with all of your gear and the gun. He then went on to tell me that all of his gear was on the 4-wheeler that one of the guides drove. It torqued me off.

I used to soley shoot my Sel-way long bow, but I have swithched to wheels. My dad won't hunt with anything but a stick they are really the way to go fast shots, and light. Great point.


----------



## oneida bows (Feb 21, 2007)

We shoot oneida bows and for hunting they are great bows.
I recomend trying as many bows as you can and then decide what you like. Oneida's Forever Joe


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I shot one of those at the range. They were alittle different to get used to. Kind of a compound and recurve combo?? right?


----------



## oneida bows (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes thats what they look like. Time Tested and Proven... Smooooth Fast Forgiving... If you have a chance to try one of the new ones I would recomend that you give them a try. Thanks Joe


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

personally i am not a fan of either bows but like guys already have said its your preference if you do alot of tree stand hunting you are going to want a bow you don't really have to worry about speed or anything you don't even need that great of bow. if you do alot of spot and stalk you should look for a lighter bow and one that is generally quieter. parker is a great choice but it looks like you are hung up on mathews or bow tech so if it were me i would go with the mathew just because they have such a good track record


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you are looking for a quiet bow keep the add ons to a minimum. Sights, quivers, mechanical arrow rests, stabalizers and etc. are what makes a majority of the noise no matter how well it is fastened down.


----------

